# Consulta control remoto porton de estacionamiento



## alansavi (May 18, 2018)

Hola a todos!!!

Soy nuevo en el foro, asi que espero me tengan paciencia. Estuve viendo los de mas temas pero me parecio que debia ir en esta seccion. Yo de electronica se lo basico, y por basico digo BASICO, jajaja, entiendo como funciona un circuito pero no mucho mas que eso.

La cuestion es la siguiente, tengo el control remoto del porton de la cochera que no funciona como deberia. Aclaro que el resto de los controles remotos funcionan barbaro, pero este no. En principio empezo a funcionar mal con la carcasa entera, y luego dejo de funcionar con la carcasa. descubri que sacando la plaqueta y tocandolo de cierta manera con los dedos en la plaqueta, empezaba a funcionar lo mas bien. Es decir, si agarro la plaqueta solo con dos dedos, en un punto exacto, al apretar el boton funciona barbaro, pero si lo agarro de otra manera, no funciona. Esto me da a pensar que probablemente algo de los dibujos de los circuitos no este funcionando bien, o que con los dedos le este haciendo de masa a alguno de los componentes. Tambien me esta pasando que a veces solo con agarrar la plaqueta y sin apretar nada, el led empieza a encenderse aunque muy levemente.

adjunto un par de imagenes para que se entienda, estan las dos imagenes del control normal. En la imagen que esta de frente con los botones, el "circulo" amarillo es el boton que hace funcionar al porton, y los circulos rojos son donde pongo los dedos para que funcione, el de la izquierda seria el dedo indice y el de la derecha el pulgar, lo agarro asi como se ve de adelante, y con la mano que viene desde atras digamos. 






Adjunto tambien una foto de como lo agarro. 



Haciendolo asi funciona a la perfeccion, asi que imagino que habra algo del contacto de los dedos que unira los circuitos, o uno vaya a saber que.

Alguno me podria dar una mano para descubrir de que se trata? desde ya les agradezco a todos la ayuda y perdon lo largo del posteo.

desde ya les agradezco las repuestas y la ayuda

Saludos a todos

Alan


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 19, 2018)

alansavi dijo:


> Hola a todos!!!
> 
> Soy nuevo en el foro, asi que espero me tengan paciencia. Estuve viendo los de mas temas pero me parecio que debia ir en esta seccion. Yo de electronica se lo basico, y por basico digo BASICO, jajaja, entiendo como funciona un circuito pero no mucho mas que eso.
> 
> ...


Hola caro Don alansavi , para mi mas parece sener una solda fria en lo resistor "R2" (1R0) en la pata mas abajo (circulo rojo a la derecha de la foto) , te recomendo retocar esa solda con un cautin de 30W y una solda de buena calidad.
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## alansavi (May 19, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don alansavi , para mi mas parece sener una solda fria en lo resistor "R2" (1R0) en la pata mas abajo (circulo rojo a la derecha de la foto) , te recomendo retocar esa solda con un cautin de 30W y una solda de buena calidad.
> !Suerte en lo mantenimiento!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel, muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta. vos decis que falta una soldadura en el resistor R2? o que habria que hacer la soldadura nuevamente? te adjunto 2 fotos lo mas cerca posible de la zona a ver si sirve de algo.




Muchas gracias nuevamente!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 19, 2018)

alansavi dijo:


> Hola Daniel, muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta. vos decis que falta una soldadura en el resistor R2? o que habria que hacer la soldadura nuevamente? te adjunto 2 fotos lo mas cerca posible de la zona a ver si sirve de algo.
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias nuevamente!


Nop, *Ganiel *te sugiere que alguna de las soldaduras se realizó mal (Fría) y con el tiempo y uso creó falso-contactos.
Repasa (Resuelda) con un soldador todas las soldaduras, en especial las de la batería.


----------



## capitanp (May 20, 2018)

Ademas de las soldaduras frias/cortadas el receptor suele correrse de frecuencia levemente acortando la distancia del transmisor, probar con un pequeño ajuste en el limite de la distancia


----------



## juanma2468 (May 20, 2018)

capitanp dijo:


> Ademas de las soldaduras frias/cortadas el receptor suele correrse de frecuencia levemente acortando la distancia del transmisor, probar con un pequeño ajuste en el limite de la distancia


Eso ocurria con los de trimmer, pero con resonador que se corra un poco de frecuencia?


----------



## capitanp (May 20, 2018)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Eso ocurria con los de trimmer, pero con resonador que se corra un poco de frecuencia?






> Ademas de las soldaduras frias/cortadas* el receptor suele correrse de frecuencia levemente* acortando la distancia del transmisor, probar con un pequeño ajuste en el limite de la distancia


----------



## juanma2468 (May 20, 2018)

capitanp dijo:


> Ademas de las soldaduras frias/cortadas el receptor suele correrse de frecuencia levemente acortando la distancia del transmisor, probar con un pequeño ajuste en el limite de la distancia


Lei sin leer lo que estaba escrito, y se me represento el transmisor.


----------



## pandacba (May 20, 2018)

Fíjate en el soporte de las pilas, se ve fisurada la soldadura en las fotos, observa esa soldadura con una lupa y fijate otras que estén así y repasalas


----------



## alansavi (May 21, 2018)

Hola a todos. muchas gracias por todas sus respuestas.

Voy a intentar responderle a todos:
-Respecto a la frecuencia, ahi no hay drama, porque tocando la plaqueta como mande en la foto, puedo hacer que el porton abra a 20 metros como minimo.
-El soporte de las pilas esta bien, eso fue lo primero que revise, y de hecho como la respuesta anterior, la pila no hace falso contacto cuando lo agarro de esa manera.

A mi lo que me hace ruido es que con la carcasa puesta el control no funcione de ninguna manera, pero si lo abro y lo toco como mostre funciona perfectamente.

Lo unico que ahora haria es retocar la soldadura que me indicaron, porque encima es justo el lugar donde hago contacto con los dedos. Imagino que al tocarlo con los dedos hara masa o algo por el estilo, y eso hace que funcione perfectamente cuando lo toco, no se. De paso tambien le meto una soldadura nueva a los contactos de la pila

Muchas gracias nuevamente a todos, avisare las nuevas cuando pueda trabajar con las soldaduras. Mientras tanto si a alguien se le ocurre alguna otra cosa bienvenida sera!


----------



## pandacba (May 21, 2018)

Cuando pasa esa situación, es porque hay soldaduras frías, sin mucha experiencia en el tema de soldaduras frías, vos podes jurar y perjurar que esta soldado y en la  práctica no lo esta, también suele haber pistas cortada que son difíciles de ubicar, una forma de localizar soldaduras frías es pasar una tarjeta plástica y pásala del lado de las soldaduras, si las soldauras no fueran tenes que buscar una pista cortada


----------

